# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Pergjigju dhe pyet tjetrin

## JehonaKryeziu

Cfare planesh ke per mbremjen e sotme ?

----------


## maryp

te fle gjum se jam e lodhur.

----------


## tetovarja87

te bie ne gjume ne ora 21:00  :buzeqeshje:  (jehona mire bene me temen kiss)
ha ha maryp ne te njejten kohe me mendimt e njejte hah


si eshte koha ne vendin e juve

----------


## ximi_abedini

me diell dhe vrancira 

ne cilin vend keni deshir te jetoni

----------


## maryp

ne irlande..............

me se merreni?

----------


## Roi

Administrat..





Jeni ne atdhe tani?

----------


## tetovarja87

jo ne memedhe...  :buzeqeshje: 

c'fare administrate: publike,biznesi?

----------


## Roi

Ne US Army ( Biznesi) shume larg  vendelindjes, me knaqesi po e pres Majin te vije atje..





Ti punon apo studjion??/

----------


## Besoja

Punoj more Roi punoj...

A të pëlqen letërsia dhe çfarë konkretisht?

----------


## Roi

OO More Beso, Po kujt nuk i peqen Letersija me mire te mos jet fare.. Mua me pelqen Proz e Poezi..





Po ty???

----------


## JehonaKryeziu

Doli nje qe nuk i pelqen  :ngerdheshje: 

Per cfare je penduar me se shumti ?

----------


## Roi

Eh per qfar jam penduar!!!! Po nuk jam penduar asnjher ne jet une nuk di te pendohemm....





Po ti???

----------


## maryp

po jam penduar per disa gjera...

ke doni me shume?

----------


## shoku_tanku

Perse pyet?
Kaq shume deshiron ta dish?

----------


## i/regjistruar

> ke doni me shume?


veten time (s'diskutohet)

sa rend'si i jep paraqitjes ?

----------


## Roi

Rendesi jo te madhe , rendesi te rregullt si ne jeten e perditshme...




Je i perpiket ne takime..

----------


## tetovarja87

po...gjithmon jam une ajo qe vonohem haha...them; me mire te me presin se sa t'i prese.


cila eshte lenda juaj e preferuar nga biznesi?

----------


## JehonaKryeziu

Gjithmone jam vone
-Babi im eshte kontabilist,me sa kam mundur ta verej eshte nje pune jo dhe aq e veshtir(nese behet kontabilimi me rregull)


Po ju jeni i perpiket ne takime?

----------


## Roi

Sa her 5 minuta para pa varsisht se per c'far takimi..





Ne cilin vit mbarove shkollen e mesme...

----------


## i/regjistruar

shikoj i bineruar, qe turreni si te uritur ne te gjitha temat, vetem per te shkruajtur, komunikime boshi, pa pike lidhje.
rezultati veç traplliqe dergoni




> te pelqen konatbiliteti


ça eshte kjo ?

----------

